# Platy and Dolmaiton Moly not eating



## mydjp (Nov 10, 2011)

I am new to fish keeping and after several Bettas, decided to get two "less delicate" fish. I have a 5 galon tank with simple filter and heater. Store suggested red platy to go with a dalmation molly that I liked. They said fine as tank mates, both livebearers and suggested I get both females. I had the water checked and got fish a week ago and they have not eaten yet! I have done one partial water change to pick up the uneaten food, and used Prime as water condidtioner. Fisth hide when I go near the tank to feed them. I finally started just leaving a flake or two but noticed that they would eventually sink uneaten. I tired betta bites and then got the exact food the store used but still they will not eat.  I was told to try putting some aquarium salt in and that did seem to make both fish more active. if no one is near the tank, they seem to swim around and look well but not eating has to be a problem.
After reading some about these two different types of fish, I am concerned that they may not be good tank mates even though they are both females. I am not trying to breed but just keep the fish alive and happy. I have allowed a place of alge to grow in tank for healthy snack for fish but it doesn't look like they are eating it. I have an octagonal shaped tank and a background of fish taped to back side so I wonder if as relections distracting?

Any suggestions? My main goal here is happy, healthy pets!:roll:


----------



## TwilightGuy (Oct 22, 2011)

Test the water for proper pH, ammonia, nitrite levels, (although the Prime should be taking care of the ammonia/nitrite). Check the temperature for the correct range, low to mid 70's is good. As far as hiding from you, well, you are a bit bigger than they are and they need to get used to seeing you approach. Try turning off the room lights and sitting still. Or, sit back a bit and observe. Do they swim around or just stay motionless? Do they lay on the bottom, or hover near the top, maybe gulping air? Do they harass one another? They shouldn't... mollies and platies are fine together. Are their fins clamped? (not a good sign). 

If you can, get some live adult brine shrimp to feed to them. If they don't go after them like it's their last meal, you really have a problem.

Good luck.


----------



## mydjp (Nov 10, 2011)

TwilightGuy said:


> Test the water for proper pH, ammonia, nitrite levels, (although the Prime should be taking care of the ammonia/nitrite). Check the temperature for the correct range, low to mid 70's is good. As far as hiding from you, well, you are a bit bigger than they are and they need to get used to seeing you approach. Try turning off the room lights and sitting still. Or, sit back a bit and observe. Do they swim around or just stay motionless? Do they lay on the bottom, or hover near the top, maybe gulping air? Do they harass one another? They shouldn't... mollies and platies are fine together. Are their fins clamped? (not a good sign).
> 
> If you can, get some live adult brine shrimp to feed to them. If they don't go after them like it's their last meal, you really have a problem.
> 
> Good luck.


Fish seem fine in all respects except fearful when I came by and would not even eat even once flakes sank. I went back to place I got the fish this morning and had all chemicals/salt and temp checked ... even took digiital pics on my phone. Andy (manager) said all checked out fine but not eating for 9 days not good so made an odd suggestion. He said both the fish I had are on the peaceful, shy side and suggested I get a small "dither" fish... one that was fearless, fast and smaller than the others but who would eat no matter what. I followed directions and sure enough, it worked! All three fish have eaten and are swimming around fine. I am relieved! Thanks for your info.


----------



## TwilightGuy (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh yea.... I didn't think of that.. good idea! I never had to do that; glad it worked for you. What kind did your get as a dither fish?


----------



## mydjp (Nov 10, 2011)

I got a zebra stripped Danio. Know anything about them?


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

mydjp said:


> Fish seem fine in all respects except fearful when I came by and would not even eat even once flakes sank. I went back to place I got the fish this morning and had all chemicals/salt and temp checked ... even took digiital pics on my phone. Andy (manager) said all checked out fine but not eating for 9 days not good so made an odd suggestion. He said both the fish I had are on the peaceful, shy side and suggested I get a small "dither" fish... one that was fearless, fast and smaller than the others but who would eat no matter what. I followed directions and sure enough, it worked! All three fish have eaten and are swimming around fine. I am relieved! Thanks for your info.




I've never heard of that before lol. If I didn't know better I'd think it was the managers way of making a quick buck! But it worked so what do I know lol.


----------



## mydjp (Nov 10, 2011)

posted reply wrong... out there on site somewhere! The danio was only $1 so very inexpensive solution. Now the problem is that the danio chases the other fish. Molly is larger so skirts away easily but the poor little red platy seems unhappy... hides alot. When I have fed them so far, the molly & danio zig zag around at the top and get all the food so little if any makes it to bottom for play. It has only been a day so will just keep watching. I heard that the platy may learn to come to the top to get fed.


----------



## TwilightGuy (Oct 22, 2011)

Zebra Danios make me crazy with their constant dashing around; not peaceful and tranquil at all, IMO. I use to have a bunch of them in a tank but every time I watched them I felt like I drank too much coffee. They are better in groups, by the way. Probably why it's pestering your platy, because it's solitary. I think you should go back to the store, blink your eyes innocently at the manager and say "Can I pretty please trade in this Danio for another platy?"


----------



## mydjp (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to see if the danio calms down... a bunch in this small tank would be headache for sure! I like the look of the danio... at least I can see it swiming acorss the room. Mine is the longer fin one ... looks more like the picture for the leopard danio but with stips made of dots close together. The danio cost a third of cost of a platy so will wait a day or so and if still crazy, will inquire about getting another platy...you may be right!

PS: How do I get off of a different thread that I made a small comment on last week and now get all sorts of messages?


----------



## TwilightGuy (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, if you mean delete a message that you posted, probably you will need to send a message to an administrator with the specifics and ask for it to be deleted. I don't think users can delete their own messages.


----------



## mydjp (Nov 10, 2011)

New question. Platy seems ok and not as botherd by carzy danio. But I did notice something odd. The green algea that I was told to leave alone for snack for fish (esp. molly) has turned completely brown and unsigthly... in just two days! I put the danio in two days ago. The tank is in dark bar area so I keep the tank light on for 12 hours so usually get green algea on the tank but brown on the fake plants. 

What do you think?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

First your tank is way to small for the fish you have. Second your light are staying on too long thats why you have the algae. And third the danio will not calm down the need to be in a group to feel safe. Pet stores alot of time are not very good at giveing out the correct information.


----------



## mydjp (Nov 10, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> First your tank is way to small for the fish you have. Second your light are staying on too long thats why you have the algae. And third the danio will not calm down the need to be in a group to feel safe. Pet stores alot of time are not very good at giveing out the correct information.


I have been out of town so got your note late... thanks for input. I will keep your words in mind, Amanda.

Have a good Thanksgiving!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You to mydjp.


----------

